# Gear Panhandler Please Stop



## ejeffre

Lately, there have been a few adds and posting with younger fella's asking for free cabinets and guitars. This is getting old fast and needs to stop.

If you want a nice guitar and amp, then get off your butt, sell your PS3, smartphone, IPod, IPad, Laptop, HDTV or better yet, get a JOB, and go buy it yourself like the rest of us old guys had to do over the years.

No work ethic these days. Just gimme, gimme, gimme.


----------



## madeinAmerica

ejeffre said:


> Lately, there have been a few adds and posting with younger fella's asking for free cabinets and guitars. This is getting old fast and needs to stop.
> 
> If you want a nice guitar and amp, then get off your butt, sell your PS3, smartphone, IPod, IPad, Laptop, HDTV or better yet, get a JOB, and go buy it yourself like the rest of us old guys had to do over the years.
> 
> No work ethic these days. Just gimme, gimme, gimme.



+1, Thank you!


----------



## ejeffre

Hows this instead, 

Free Gear Yes Free gear...

Marshall 72 JMP
JCM Slash
Marshall YJM100
Les Paul R8
Les Paul DC AA
Orville Les Paul Standard
Marshall 2x12
Marshall 4x12
Peavey 4x12

FREE - yes you read correctly FREE. 

Only $12000 shipping and handling

What a deal!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I'll come pick it up... ...


----------



## shredless

no sh!t


----------



## Soulforger

Especially considering that the quality of lower priced gear has never been better. With funds saved up from a summer job or mowing lawns you can easily be rockin' a pretty nice rig!


----------



## ejeffre

Pick up is welcome, but there is a $11999 handling charge. I was shipping it all for a low flat rate of $1


----------



## Grenade

Maybe , just maybe they will read this and realize things are worth working for. We didn't get to our levels of playing ability, having bands, and getting gigs without a lot of hard work. Thank you brother, I have skipped over several threads because of the gimme gimme gimme attitude.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Oh quit crying! Nobody cares! Maybe when you guys own the forum you can ban everyone you don't like!! Won't that be fun. haha j/k carry on!


----------



## StratoMarshall

Maybe the member referred to in this thread will eventually pick up some good habits from fellow MF brothers. Lots of good advice has been given to him. It will eventually sink in. When I was a kid, I used to piece together the wierdest shit just to play guitar. I didn't panhandle though!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ejeffre said:


> Pick up is welcome, but there is a $11999 handling charge. I was shipping it all for a low flat rate of $1


I'll handle it... ...

Just gimee your address & I'll come right over. You won't even know I was there...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

StratoMarshall said:


> Maybe the member referred to in this thread will eventually pick up some good habits from fellow MF brothers. Lots of good advice has been given to him. It will eventually sink in. When I was a kid, I used to piece together the wierdest shit just to play guitar. I didn't panhandle though!


I doubt it, I think he's merely seeking attention...


----------



## ejeffre

Not crying at all. It's a public forum yes, but there is no reason to continually be on here asking people to donate gear to you. If you want to ask questions and learn, which this forum is absolutely great for, then by all means, but don't keep trying to get a handout whether it's in a classified post or even in jest. 

I have no problem helping a kid out who has a question on how to acquire gear inexpensively, but free? Well, when I find that one, I'll let everyone on here know.


----------



## ejeffre

Dogs of Doom said:


> I'll handle it... ...
> 
> Just gimee your address & I'll come right over. You won't even know I was there...



I don't know whether I should be laughing at that or locking down the house.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

These days, you always have to be locking down the house...

I don't think you guys should be too hard on him. He's eaten a lot of shit in those threads already. Like I said above, I think he's just attention whoring. I guess it worked, since he now has a thread devoted to him...


----------



## ejeffre

Dogs of Doom said:


> These days, you always have to be locking down the house...
> 
> I don't think you guys should be too hard on him. He's eaten a lot of shit in those threads already. Like I said above, I think he's just attention whoring. I guess it worked, since he now has a thread devoted to him...



Wow, you are totally correct. Never really thought of it that way. I guess he won that one, but at least we still have cool gear.


----------



## darth550

Where are these people? Gimme gimme gimme the link!


----------



## blues_n_cues

mow yards,haul trash,shovel snow(in Aus.?)
bus tables,wash dishes,wash cars,dig sitches,shovel shit...etc.etc.

I bought my 1stamp bussing tables @ a restaurant. then it was cleaning up construction worksites. if you *want to work there is work to be found somewhere.*


----------



## ibmorjamn

blues_n_cues said:


> mow yards,haul trash,shovel snow(in Aus.?)
> bus tables,wash dishes,wash cars,dig sitches,shovel shit...etc.etc.
> 
> I bought my 1stamp bussing tables @ a restaurant. then it was cleaning up construction worksites. if you *want to work there is work to be found somewhere.*


Thats the problem lazy sob's don't want to work. Someone else's dime. That is youth gone wild.


----------



## blues_n_cues

ibmorjamn said:


> Thats the problem lazy sob's don't want to work. Someone else's dime. That is youth gone wild.



youth gone hungry & cold for about 3 days would fix that sh*t right up.
nah,they'd probably rather just steal (and usually do) instead.


----------



## keennay

Dogs of Doom said:


> Like I said above, I think he's just attention whoring. I guess it worked, since he now has a thread devoted to him...



Yeah, that's how it usually happens around here. It's kinda like whenever that Slashtone kid would create new threads, it was pretty obvious to me from the get-go he wanted all sorts of attention. Of course we still had members flock like crazy to his threads...

I thought we as a whole were a lot smarter than that. Unfortunately that's not the case.


----------



## damienbeale

Nathan Brown said:


> the early ones sound like a fuzz face when distorted



Um, no, NO THEY DON'T!

Don't know where the hell you got that stupid idea.

Broken ones are still worth an absolute mint, and definitely not likely to be given away free.


----------



## Unter

Nathan Brown said:


> I heard a 1966 JTM 45 and it sounded like a fuzzface to me cranked



So there¡ STICK IT DAMIENBEALE!!!!¡¡

Glad we got that figgerd out.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Nathan Brown said:


> I heard a 1966 JTM 45 and it sounded like a fuzzface to me cranked



bacause it was probably run with one in front.
you want Hendrix,you need a fuzzface for some things.


----------



## damienbeale

A '66 JTM45 in proper stock working condition is one of the smoothest tones you could wish for. And sounds absolutely NOTHING like a fuzz face.

Unless of course, you happen to have a fuzz face in front of it.


I can only suggest that idiots should not believe everything they hear on youtube. Since I'm 100% certain you've never been near a '66 JTM45 in your entire 5 minute lifespan.


----------



## blues_n_cues

almost EVERYTHING on YouTube sounds like fuzzy hammered shit.
that's the LAST place I would look for tone samples unless it's a manufacturer's pro vid & you're listening on studio monitors or good home speakers. not your iphone/pad thingy whatever it is,and then run it through those el cheapo $10 Wally World earbuds and say the amp sounds "fuzzy"...


----------



## damienbeale

Exatly. It sounded fuzzy because the camera microphone and pre-amp couldn't handle the signal/SPL levels.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Here come the no fun police. "Sit up straight, tuck your shirt in, fix your tie, comb your hair. This is serious; we're talking about amplifiers. When we were kids we did this not that blah blah blah. We walked uphill both ways..." Did someone die here once? Is that why everyone is so serious and douche-like? It's only rock and roll remember! I'm sure some day Nathan will start working for the man and then he can morph into a bitter old puss bag like the rest of us! Enjoy your youth Nathan!! It's over all too quick.

(tag-lazy kids? more like grumpy old men! that works for most threads here though)


----------



## damienbeale

So you don't think it's completely fu©king rude to keep asking different people whom you don't know to send you free gear then?

'Cause I sure as hell do!


----------



## Micky

It shows an extreme lack of respect.
Something that does not go over well here...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Lo-Tek said:


> Here come the no fun police. "Sit up straight, tuck your shirt in, fix your tie, comb your hair. This is serious; we're talking about amplifiers. When we were kids we did this not that blah blah blah. We walked uphill both ways..." Did someone die here once? Is that why everyone is so serious and douche-like? It's only rock and roll remember! I'm sure some day Nathan will start working for the man and then he can morph into a bitter old puss bag like the rest of us! Enjoy your youth Nathan!! It's over all too quick.
> 
> (tag-lazy kids? more like grumpy old men! that works for most threads here though)



crotchety old fart @ 45,, maybe...
but it's usually the case as I said,-shitty YT phone cam recording,listened to by someone on earbuds through yet another phone,who has never even heard "said" amp live & says it sounds like a fuzzface,which most have probably never heard either...

shades of a Harmony Central review...


----------



## Lo-Tek

^ I agree. Judging gear by watching u-tube is largely a waste of time. It's almost better to just read a review and learn the features that way.


----------



## damienbeale

Nathan Brown said:


> It wasn't mic'd up, so it did sound like a fuzz face, This was only one Marshall, I've heard a lot more Marshalls where they sounded epic, I loved this 1973 Superlead that I heard on YouTube and it had a bassy sound



Again, youtube. All bets are off. Youtube vids don't mean sheeit!


----------



## keennay

damienbeale said:


> Again, youtube. All bets are off. Youtube vids don't mean sheeit!



shit*


----------



## blues_n_cues

keennay said:


> shit*



sheeit is Southern for big poopies..lol


----------



## Grenade

Jim Marshall didn't give his gear away and neither will I. Get a job and buy shit before you have to start paying bills man.


----------



## ejeffre

Nathan Brown said:


> What? I am only wanting gear because I love hearing Marshall heads from the 1960's/70's, the early ones sound like a fuzz face when distorted, I want a early Marshall just to make it sound like Jimi, If I were you I'd find yourself a broken early Marshall, fix the bitch up and play!!!


 

Nothing wrong with wanting gear. We all want cool gear. Difference is we work and save for it, not beg for it online. It's very tacky.


----------



## ejeffre

blues_n_cues said:


> sheeit is Southern for big poopies..lol


 

I reckon I'm fixin to sit a spell and strum a ditty on this here Geee-tar. Y'all


----------



## AlvisX

StratoMarshall said:


> When I was a kid, I used to piece together the wierdest shit just to play guitar.



Used to........hell, Im still doin' it ...!!!


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

blues_n_cues said:


> almost EVERYTHING on YouTube sounds like fuzzy hammered shit.
> that's the LAST place I would look for tone samples unless it's a manufacturer's pro vid & you're listening on studio monitors or good home speakers. not your iphone/pad thingy whatever it is,and then run it through those el cheapo $10 Wally World earbuds and say the amp sounds "fuzzy"...



+ 100


----------



## Biddlin

If they don't bring results, the ads will surely stop. I feel free to ignore a lot of crap. Saves me much gastric distress .


----------



## Lo-Tek

damienbeale said:


> So you don't think it's completely fu©king rude to keep asking different people whom you don't know to send you free gear then?
> 
> 'Cause I sure as hell do!



No, I don't feel it's rude. I don't understand it. Nobody is likely to give him anything. I think maybe you guys are getting played though. I would suggest having a chuckle and moving on. No harm, no foul. If ya'all enjoy running at a 15 year old like a pack of dogs that's your call. Mob Rules!


----------



## slide222

where will it end


----------



## chuckharmonjr

AlvisX said:


> Used to........hell, Im still doin' it ...!!!



As do I, Mr. Youngblood, sir. Always messing with something..lol


----------



## ejeffre

Damn, I didn't mean for this thread to go nuts like this. 

Let's all agree to this. Ignore Nathan_Brown and his constant begging for gear. If we don't acknowledge him, maybe he will go away.

End of thread


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Lo-Tek said:


> No, I don't feel it's rude. I don't understand it. Nobody is likely to give him anything. I think maybe you guys are getting played though. I would suggest having a chuckle and moving on. No harm, no foul. If ya'all enjoy running at a 15 year old like a pack of dogs that's your call. Mob Rules!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTxSNosJrDo]Heaven & Hell - The Mob Rules (Live At Radio City Music Hall, 2007) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## StratoMarshall

Kick ass tune!


----------



## GtT

Lo-Tek said:


> No, I don't feel it's rude. I don't understand it. Nobody is likely to give him anything. I think maybe you guys are getting played though. I would suggest having a chuckle and moving on. No harm, no foul. If ya'all enjoy running at a 15 year old like a pack of dogs that's your call. Mob Rules!



Yeah, it doesn't hurt to ask. And like you said, no one is going to give anything. It's nothing to get upset about. Maybe these old guys are pissed because they didn't have the balls to just flat out ask, so they cut grass for 19 years before they could buy anything.


----------



## Australian

Nathens got all makings of becoming a CEO of a bank-money for nothing.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Well, as w/ anything there's a balance...

Should the kid be begging for freebies on a forum - no...

But, in those threads, he was called to task & given shit.

Should threads be created to complain about specific members? No...

If anything, report the offending threads & let the mods/admin sort it out.


----------



## GtT

I give him props for having more guts than pride. Keep begging dude. Someday you will get something out of it.


----------



## Australian

GtT said:


> I give him props for having more guts than pride. Keep begging dude. Someday you will get something out of it.



Thats not an oxymoron?


----------



## GtT

Who you calling a moron?


----------



## rmlevasseur

ejeffre said:


> Hows this instead,
> 
> Free Gear Yes Free gear...
> 
> Marshall 72 JMP
> JCM Slash
> Marshall YJM100
> Les Paul R8
> Les Paul DC AA
> Orville Les Paul Standard
> Marshall 2x12
> Marshall 4x12
> Peavey 4x12
> 
> FREE - yes you read correctly FREE.
> 
> Only $12000 shipping and handling
> 
> What a deal!




Pics please


----------



## Dogs of Doom

^^^ that'll cost ya! ...


----------



## Coronado

I was thinking that perhaps you may want to start off with something a little uh, let's say, _more your speed_? Not trying to put you down son, but it makes sense to crawl before you walk, right? Before you start combing the want ads for a JTM45, JMP, Super Bass, Super PA, or a Plexi, why not start your experience in the basement and work your way up? Going from the MG to a Plexi may be a bit much. I started out with an AVT50 that I found at a pawn shop for under $200. Then I got a TSL60 for about $450, then a used DSL100 for $600. If I liked the amp I would keep it, if it wasnt for me I would trade it towards another amp. Then I splurged at bit and bought a JCM 800. I don't know even if IM ready for a Plexi yet! 

Take your time Nathan, save your money and _no more moochin' gear_, okay my good man?  You'll get more respect from us geezers.


_*BLUES n CUES*_ - you had me ROLLIN with that *fuzzy hammered shit* comment!! Still giggling over that one...


----------



## Landshark

Give me a chicken sammich, and some waffle fries! FOE FREE!!! AND I AIN'T PAYIN'!!!


----------



## levon

rmlevasseur said:


> Pics please



Yes! I'm not accepting free stuff without having seen it.


----------



## surfguy13

I'm after a nice all original '65/'66 JTM 50.....might even consider a '67. As long as it's free........


----------



## blues_n_cues

how 'nout somebody just flip the bill for me a new studio/mancave for all the shit I already have.


----------



## levelx43

I know that this kid beggin' for gear can tend to get under our skin but in a strange way I kinda hope he makes fools of us all by hittin' the big time.
When I was about 16 or 17, my buddy asked me to come hear a guitaist he was checking out for his band.
I sat there for about a half hour, listened, looked at my buddy & shook my head 'No'.
Long story short...the kid made the big time playing his music. 
The kid was Pat DiNizio who went on to be the frontman of The Smithereens.
I keep meaning to tell him he probably owes his career too me!


----------



## slide222

plz don't encourage him -when I found this forum . I was over joyed - lets keep it adult and respectful


----------



## Lo-Tek

slide222 said:


> plz don't encourage him -when I found this forum . I was over joyed - lets keep it adult and respectful


 
Nathan is more adult and respectful than a lot of members (like Son Volt e.g. ). No sense in bitchin'....life goes on!


----------



## madeinAmerica

Nathan Brown said:


> Well thank you Lo-Tek, I am considering getting a Hammond L100 organ for Christmas to play a Whiter Shade Of Pale on it, with a Leslie simulator hooked to a PC



That $200.00 is going a long fv(kin way isn't it?


----------



## kamran

Nathan Brown said:


> Well thank you Lo-Tek, I am considering getting a Hammond L100 organ for Christmas to play a Whiter Shade Of Pale on it, with a Leslie simulator hooked to a PC



You're not gonna get it.


----------



## madeinAmerica

Oh shit I almost forgot, thjis guy said he would give this away if someone would just ask!

Marshall YJM100 w/Full Stack


----------



## Clammy

I think that the troll KING award goes to "nathan". You guys fall for it hook line and sinker... to the point of event starting threads FOR him without him even instigating anything. I'm IMPRESSED! 






Cheers!


----------



## Lo-Tek

Clammy said:


> I think that the troll KING award goes to "nathan". You guys fall for it hook line and sinker... to the point of event starting threads FOR him without him even instigating anything. I'm IMPRESSED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Yep! What a bunch of losers...rambling on about decorum and respect whilst starting B.S. insulting threads. That's classy! Missing no chance to voice their displeasure like whiny schoolgirls. Hey guys, the mods make the rules. They don't give a squirt of piss what you like. Take your own advice and act like adults. One might simply be the bigger person and ignore what is objectionable. Do I detect jealousy???

Keep the clips coming Nathan! Some of us enjoy it.


----------



## sinner 13

ejeffre said:


> Lately, there have been a few adds and posting with younger fella's asking for free cabinets and guitars. This is getting old fast and needs to stop.
> 
> If you want a nice guitar and amp, then get off your butt, sell your PS3, smartphone, IPod, IPad, Laptop, HDTV or better yet, get a JOB, and go buy it yourself like the rest of us old guys had to do over the years.
> 
> No work ethic these days. Just gimme, gimme, gimme.



Ain't it the truth, I have been lurking for a bit now and I finally decided to start posting a bit more regular and the first three threads I read today have had some little unappreciative troll begging for free gear.

Honestly I find it repugnant, and it reeks of poor upbringing, at least as far as any sort of work ethic goes.

GET A JOB

LEARN THE VALUE OF A DOLLAR

I worked all summer when I was 15 at STUDENT wage, which at the time was $2.15 USD an hour.....

for a $150 dollar USED Kramer.

there is this neat thing too call LAYAWAY.....
most of your mom and pop stores will work with you.

_
Grumpy Old Man, Over And Out...._


----------



## slide222

I took it as a comical kid comment at the start , but it does go on a bit , and the comment about a thread starting up about this kid is nothing to the mostly pointless threads being started by this kid , so 3 people find natham cute, while the rest ! rolleyes are finding it tedious


----------



## 50WPLEXI

Hey, there are these things called jobs. It's this revolutionary idea where you do stuff, and actually make money. Who would have thought 

When I was too young to "legally work" I busted my hump cutting grass, shoveling snow, painting or whatever. We were not rich, or anywhere near it. If I wanted money for something I did whatever I could to earn it.

There's a lesson here....


----------



## slide222

at 14 I worked on a farm during my summer school break , and the following year in the summer break too , then I left school and it wasn't long before the shock of having to bring in an income to support my self - but I was kicked out at 17 - most kids now a days seem to have a free meal/bed for as long as they want - I have a friend in his late 40'ies whos always had the full back up of falling back on mum/dad and has flip flopped .....at least I can say I have always supported myself , and have always worked


----------



## 50WPLEXI

Here's another idea for the lad. You say you're getting some free gear soon, great. You take that free stuff, and some of your current gear and try to make a buck. You see how that works...

You want someone to give you a early 60's-70's plexi for nothing? Son, you're barking up the wrong tree for sure....


----------



## Ricochet

Not to sound like some whiney snotnozzle but my new Jake E Lee and Adrian Vandenberg album thread, receives a whopping ZERO replies. And this guy gets his own 3 page thread? 

Excuse me, I must have signed up for the wrong forum. My bad!


----------



## slide222

yea maybe , but if a Hendrix or a kossof tread gets kicked off , then you'll see some love appear


----------



## Grenade

grenade said:


> jim marshall didn't give his gear away and neither will i. Get a job and buy shit before you have to start paying bills man.



this.


----------



## brp

Nathan Brown said:


> Actually, Hendrix got his amps for free, Some guy in another thread said ...



Well there you have it. Hard to refute the testimony of "some guy"


----------



## MaxFrames

Become a guitar god and then you will get your endorsement gear too.
"Nathan Brown plays Marshall"


----------



## blues_n_cues

I run a no-kill gear rescue shelter. here your favorite gear will get treated w/ the love,dignity,& respect it deserves.
so, do you have that special piece you don't want to part with but just can't keep? out of room? marriage gone south & worried about it being tossed out the window or worse,claimed in a custody battle? it will be safe here on the farm & have plenty of room to "roam" with others of it's kind. 
don't worry,I won't "spay" or "neuter" your cherished thoroughbred.it will also be exercised daily and fed w/ only the finest handpicked ingredients. it's a win-win.


----------



## 33KHD

Nathan Brown said:


> Actually, Hendrix got his amps for free, Some guy in another thread said that Jim gave Jimi the amps for free, but Jimi wanted to pay in full, but he always got his amps free. so why not me?!



I recall reading in "The Father of Loud" that Jim refused to give away gear. Something along the lines that if the kids had to pay full price, so could the Rockstars.


----------



## Far Rider

Nathan Brown said:


> Actually, Hendrix got his amps for free, Some guy in another thread said that Jim gave Jimi the amps for free, but Jimi wanted to pay in full, but he always got his amps free. so why not me?!



That is the biggest bunch of bullshit I have ever heard, even from you. Hendrix impressed Jim Marshall by the very fact that he INSISTED on paying full price for his gear. No handouts as other guitarist of the time expected. Try thinking before you talk next time child.


----------



## 4STICKS

Far Rider said:


> That is the biggest bunch of bullshit I have ever heard, even from you. Hendrix impressed Jim Marshall by the very fact that he INSISTED on paying full price for his gear. No handouts as other guitarist of the time expected. Try thinking before you talk next time child.



Oh hell, you done pissed Far Rider off...


----------



## damienbeale

Jim Marshall very famously NEVER gave away any gear, to anybody, not even Hendrix.

Signature amps are another matter altogether, however.


----------



## damienbeale

Nathan Brown said:


> Shut up, I know my facts at least, Jimi was looking for amps and played a Marshall, he went to Jim and said "I need an amp!" and he showed Jimi the JTM45/100 and he was amazed at it, He insisted on paying full price, but Jim gave Jimi the amps for free, so technically he did get them free



No, you DON'T know your facts, because THAT, is bull$hit!
In fact, there are even pictures of the receipt for at least one of Hendrix's amps archived somewhere on the internet.


----------



## Lo-Tek

this thread is still going...haha. too funny.


----------



## 4STICKS




----------



## sinner 13




----------



## 33KHD

Nathan Brown said:


> Pfft, Prove it mate, I'm listening,



you have to triple dog dare him first....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLZj3zOUZNs"]I Triple Dog Dare You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Far Rider

Nathan Brown said:


> Shut up, I know my facts at least, Jimi was looking for amps and played a Marshall, he went to Jim and said "I need an amp!" and he showed Jimi the JTM45/100 and he was amazed at it, He insisted on paying full price, but Jim gave Jimi the amps for free, so technically he did get them free



You know nothing, as every sentence that comes out of your mouth proves. Just STFU already.


----------



## damienbeale

Nathan Brown said:


> Pfft, Prove it mate, I'm listening, but come on, If I called Marshall and asked them to make a signature model would they actually listen to my specs or what?



Of course they wouldn't. They would simply say,

"Who the **** are you?" and laugh at your sorry arse.


Now if you call them and ask if Jim gave away any gear back in the day, you'll get the same answer I gave you. Jim even stated it himself in the Marshall book. I don't NEED to prove it.



Gah, kids today, eh...


----------



## brp

Nathan Brown said:


> Pfft, Prove it mate, I'm listening



That's not how it works.
You made the initial claim. The burden of proof is yours.
And since you cannot "prove" it, your claim is worthless.


----------



## sinner 13




----------



## Lo-Tek

Nathan Brown said:


> Pfft, Prove it mate, I'm listening, but come on, If I called Marshall and asked them to make a signature model would they actually listen to my specs or what?


 
Nathan, I admire your chutzpah. I think you'll do fine in life. Maybe you should cut to the chase and try calling Marshall directly; the results could be no worse than dickin' around here. I would love to see the outrage if you actually got that amp!! It would be sweet.


----------



## sinner 13

Nathan Brown said:


> Yeah, It will be based off a JTM45/100, but with an EPA and a built in 50 watt switch as well, and also it will be green tolex like surf green, and it will have an effects loop, and extra speaker outs so I can run 3 or 4 cabs haha and also it will look clean on the front but with all the tricks in the back like a YJM 100, and it will have a spring reverb put in for the surf players who love Marshall, and probably a Boss SD-1 built in at the back with a button to turn it on  and idk what I'll call it, but it will have an extra 6L6 gain stage as well as EL34's for the classic gain, and footswitchable channels and a clean channel


----------



## damienbeale

Extra 6L6 GAIN STAGE?


----------



## 33KHD

Nathan Brown said:


> Yeah, It will be based off a JTM45/100, but with an EPA and a built in 50 watt switch as well, and also it will be green tolex like surf green, and it will have an effects loop, and extra speaker outs so I can run 3 or 4 cabs haha and also it will look clean on the front but with all the tricks in the back like a YJM 100, and it will have a spring reverb put in for the surf players who love Marshall, and probably a Boss SD-1 built in at the back with a button to turn it on  and idk what I'll call it, but it will have an extra 6L6 gain stage as well as EL34's for the classic gain, and footswitchable channels and a clean channel



Don't forget the compass in the stock and a thingy that tells time!!

I gotta go now....can't do this anymore.


----------



## brp

And rack and peanut steering!


----------



## damienbeale

And lots of LED's and stickers...


Kids love LED's and stickers, don't they?


----------



## madeinAmerica

Nathan Brown said:


> Pfft, Prove it mate, I'm listening, but come on, If I called Marshall and asked them to make a signature model would they actually listen to my specs or what?



Yea, sure, Tel: 01908 375411, get back to us on that.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Pay close attention to the intro...."keep an open mind"....haha[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQiIMuOKIzY]Buddy Holly on the Arthur Murray Dance Party 12/29/57 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ejeffre

Oh wait Nathan, you forgot to add it will have a built in web interface and monitor so you can check all the posts about you in the marshall forum and further inflate your already inflated head. 

It's simple kid, when your old like the rest of us and some young kid comes on begging for gear, you will do the EXACT same thing as us old guys. 

I should have NEVER started this stupid thread.


----------



## Lo-Tek

sinner 13 said:


>



close but not quite. try this.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NO-spix5kmI]Buddy Holly's car - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madeinAmerica

ejeffre said:


> Oh wait Nathan, you forgot to add it will have a built in web interface and monitor so you can check all the posts about you in the marshall forum and further inflate your already inflated head.
> 
> It's simple kid, when your old like the rest of us and some young kid comes on begging for gear, you will do the EXACT same thing as us old guys.
> 
> I should have NEVER started this stupid thread.



I was just on my back here to say "nice thread ejeffre" but you beat me to it!


----------



## ejeffre

I know better now.... chalk it up to experience. 

I never read through all the rest of them concerning young Nathan, all I saw was a kid begging for gear.

Lessons learned...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Nathan Brown said:


> Shut up, I know my facts at least, Jimi was looking for amps and played a Marshall, he went to Jim and said "I need an amp!" and he showed Jimi the JTM45/100 and he was amazed at it, He insisted on paying full price, but Jim gave Jimi the amps for free, so technically he did get them free



here is how it went down from Dr. Marshall's own mouth-
GuitarPlayer: Hendrix at 70

I must admit, when Mitch introduced me to Jimi, I immediately thought, “Christ, here we go again—another American wanting something for nothing.” Thankfully, I was dead wrong. The very first thing Jimi said to me was, “I’ve got to use your stuff, but I don’t want anything given to me. I want to pay the full asking price.” That impressed me greatly, but then he added, “I am going to need service wherever I am in the world, though.” My initial reaction was, “Blimey, he’s going to expect me to put an engineer on a plane every time a valve needs replacing. It’s going to cost me a bloody fortune!” Instead, I suggested our staff teach Hendrix’s tech, Gerry Stickells, basic ampservicing skills, such as changing and biaising the valves. He must have been a very good learner, because we were never called on to sort out any problems. - See more at: GuitarPlayer: Hendrix at 70


----------



## MaxFrames

When I was 15 me and a friend wrote a letter to Lamborghini demanding that they removed the rear spoiler from the current Countach production model.
They didn't.


----------



## Lo-Tek

ejeffre said:


> Oh wait Nathan, you forgot to add it will have a built in web interface and monitor so you can check all the posts about you in the marshall forum and further inflate your already inflated head.
> 
> It's simple kid, when your old like the rest of us and some young kid comes on begging for gear, you will do the EXACT same thing as us old guys.
> 
> I should have NEVER started this stupid thread.



I hope I never get old...it seems to make people grumpy. Hey, speaking of free stuff (everybody likes free stuff!) here's a song that might cheer you guys up...the moral of the story: don't be a square.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH1Pxi-uJY0]The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Stone Free (Live '67) - YouTube[/ame] 

j/k and have a nice weekend


----------



## dash8311

Lo-Tek said:


> I hope I never get old...it seems to make people grumpy. Hey, speaking of free stuff (everybody likes free stuff!) here's a song that might cheer you guys up...the moral of the story: don't be a square.
> The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Stone Free (Live '67) - YouTube
> 
> j/k and have a nice weekend



It's not that people get grumpy as they grow older, it's that they tolerate less shit.


----------



## Lo-Tek

dash8311 said:


> It's not that people get grumpy as they grow older, it's that they tolerate less shit.


 
True that!! I've definitely noticed a lack of tolerance. Just look at all the loony rants in this thread alone. I still say just ignore it if you don't like it but no one listens. Have it your way....
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IUV-QxwlRM"]Buddy Holly - Rave on! - YouTube[/ame]

I wonder how many Buddy songs I can cram into this thread...the unofficial Buddy tribute thread..hahaha


----------



## usednabused

the new hustle got weak...


----------



## sinner 13

blues_n_cues said:


> here is how it went down from Dr. Marshall's own mouth-
> GuitarPlayer: Hendrix at 70
> 
> I must admit, when Mitch introduced me to Jimi, I immediately thought, “Christ, here we go again—another American wanting something for nothing.” Thankfully, I was dead wrong. The very first thing Jimi said to me was, “I’ve got to use your stuff, but I don’t want anything given to me. I want to pay the full asking price.” That impressed me greatly, but then he added, “I am going to need service wherever I am in the world, though.” My initial reaction was, “Blimey, he’s going to expect me to put an engineer on a plane every time a valve needs replacing. It’s going to cost me a bloody fortune!” Instead, I suggested our staff teach Hendrix’s tech, Gerry Stickells, basic ampservicing skills, such as changing and biaising the valves. He must have been a very good learner, because we were never called on to sort out any problems. - See more at: GuitarPlayer: Hendrix at 70


----------



## Lo-Tek

usednabused said:


> the new hustle got weak...


 
Sh*t, it started weak...we'll all get bored at some point. 'Til then here's a slightly different approach
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dZSOXZcQfQ]Not Fade Away LIVE - Stones - June 1964 - YouTube[/ame]

Suck it metalheads!!!


----------



## dash8311

Lo-Tek said:


> True that!! I've definitely noticed a lack of tolerance. Just look at all the loony rants in this thread alone.



You're not getting it.

The greatest resources of the Marshall forum is it's long term members - many, if not all, have vast amounts of experience and sound advice with all that is Marshall.

When you rock that boat over and over, the tolerance for bullshit diminishes exponentially.


----------



## sinner 13

dash8311 said:


> You're not getting it.
> 
> The greatest resources of the Marshall forum is it's long term members - many, if not all, have vast amounts of experience and sound advice with all that is Marshall.
> 
> When you rock that boat over and over, the tolerance for bullshit diminishes exponentially.



And your urge to throw the trolling SOB overboard grows exponentially...


----------



## damienbeale

Nathan Brown said:


> I got taught how to fire a pistol at a very young age, but it doesn't compare to shooting a vintage WWII gun



You're quite right.

A modern Glock doesn't run the risk of exploding in your face, and works reliably, every time.

Anybody willing to actually fire vintage guns of that ilk, without having the barrels NDT'd or at least dye pen'd are running close to receiving their Darwin award.


----------



## blues_n_cues




----------



## Stringjunkie

Wait,..what?


----------



## Lo-Tek

easy skankin'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WP0S2J4_Q94]Bob Marley and The Wailers - Don't Rock My Boat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ghostman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kExDqgW2f1Q]WTVC : The Creepy Russian Singer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## damienbeale

Ghostman said:


> WTVC : The Creepy Russian Singer - YouTube



Eduard Khil is my hero!


----------



## Lo-Tek

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fGQRnEvhfA]Raquel Welch and the Muppets - YouTube[/ame]


W T F


----------



## sinner 13

Here is the perfect starter piece for you....


----------



## brp

Nathan: " Hi I want to play WW2 in my backyard with guns with my mates and I was wondering if ..."
Local constabulary" "Uh, No."


----------



## Coronado

Nathan Brown said:


> I swear, If i had a goddamn dollar for every time you guys say shit about me I'd be freaking rich, Of course I'd buy WWII weapons and uniforms, reenact battles in my backyard using blanks and all that haha. I got taught how to fire a pistol at a very young age, but it doesn't compare to shooting a vintage WWII gun, Like the M1 Garand. Nice weapon of course, I like the signature "PING" when cartridges were finished. lol just imagine making WWII gun dubstep aha


 
Hang in there Nathan. Just keep the insults to a minimum and don't get banned for saying something angry in retaliation and you'll be just fine. I admit I have to read your posts a few times to keep up with your train of thought, but your posts definitely keep me laughing. You are a rare bird, Nathan my friend, but you are not dull, _that's for sure!_


----------



## Clammy

damienbeale said:


> You're quite right.
> 
> A modern Glock doesn't run the risk of exploding in your face, and works reliably, every time.
> 
> Anybody willing to actually fire vintage guns of that ilk, without having the barrels NDT'd or at least dye pen'd are running close to receiving their Darwin award.



As long as they're well maintained, you're fine. I have WWII era Browning Hi-Power and Luger pistols, and I shoot them regularly. No issues. 

Cheers!


----------



## Clammy

This thread has become:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSKQ3ZNQ_O8]World's Biggest Fart - The Hippo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## madeinAmerica

Nathan Brown said:


> I swear, If i had a goddamn dollar for every time you guys say shit about me I'd be freaking rich, Of course I'd buy WWII weapons and uniforms, reenact battles in my backyard using blanks and all that haha. I got taught how to fire a pistol at a very young age, but it doesn't compare to shooting a vintage WWII gun, Like the M1 Garand. Nice weapon of course, I like the signature "PING" when cartridges were finished. lol just imagine making WWII gun dubstep aha





Nathan Brown said:


> I would fix the gun up first, I'm thinking of becoming a WWII collector, so I can have uniforms and all that stuff, I can reenact battles in my backyard with a few mates and with blank ammunition, no way in hell I am using live ammo, that shit would hurt! But the guns, uniforms and everything are gonna be period correct, Shed is gonna be turned into a HQ and the house will be sort of a HQ for the axis side, or I can build another shed type thing on the other side of the backyard, and get the accurate flags and everything, Each battle will be different, We will make a few changes though, Not the victory changes, but the battle atmosphere will be changed, and I can get my neighbour (he is a WWII vet) to give me some input on what weapons were used and what they were issued, and standard manuvers for the time, But idk if collecting WWII guns, deactivated or not, is legal here. I'd ask the local police station actually, I'm not intending to harm people, Just gonna do a few films based on WWII, but each one will be different, but the dates will be accurate and everything, and same with the bunker material as well, I doubt any stores in Australia would sell deactivated military surplus weapons from that era, I seem to prefer WWII stuff for weaponry as they were more reliable back then, The pistol I got taught to fire was a BB gun based on an M9, I still have it here somewhere but idk where it is :S



Can you at least stay on topic, wtf!




Clammy said:


> This thread has become:
> 
> World's Biggest Fart - The Hippo - YouTube



Unfortunatly this is how all this kid's threads end up!


----------



## sinner 13




----------



## Lo-Tek

madeinAmerica said:


> Can you at least stay on topic, wtf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunatly this is how all this kid's threads end up!


 
Right, back on topic. Wait, what was the topic... oh yeah, grumpy old men defending the honor of the forum......
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_Qo9j5k-No"]The Simpsons: Matlock Expressway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kamran

Nathan Brown said:


> I would fix the gun up first, I'm thinking of becoming a WWII collector, so I can have uniforms and all that stuff, I can reenact battles in my backyard with a few mates and with blank ammunition, no way in hell I am using live ammo, that shit would hurt! But the guns, uniforms and everything are gonna be period correct, Shed is gonna be turned into a HQ and the house will be sort of a HQ for the axis side, or I can build another shed type thing on the other side of the backyard, and get the accurate flags and everything, Each battle will be different, We will make a few changes though, Not the victory changes, but the battle atmosphere will be changed, and I can get my neighbour (he is a WWII vet) to give me some input on what weapons were used and what they were issued, and standard manuvers for the time, But idk if collecting WWII guns, deactivated or not, is legal here. I'd ask the local police station actually, I'm not intending to harm people, Just gonna do a few films based on WWII, but each one will be different, but the dates will be accurate and everything, and same with the bunker material as well, I doubt any stores in Australia would sell deactivated military surplus weapons from that era, I seem to prefer WWII stuff for weaponry as they were more reliable back then, The pistol I got taught to fire was a BB gun based on an M9, I still have it here somewhere but idk where it is :S



You've never shot an M1 garande, you probably only know the ping noise from call of duty. And how can you say you prefer WWII weapons when you've never shot anything except a freaking toy BB gun, which is absolutely nothing like shooting a real pistol. 

Explain what experiences you've had that made you prefer 70 year old weapons over modern ones for reliability? That is, _if you're not a lame ass poser_


----------



## 2203xman

I like to mix it up ww2 style.


----------



## dash8311

Wait, what?


----------



## sinner 13




----------



## levon

Lo-Tek said:


> Right, back on topic. Wait, what was the topic... oh yeah, grumpy old men defending the honor of the forum......
> The Simpsons: Matlock Expressway - YouTube



Why don't you go play WWII with Nathan, good chance you won't grow into a grumpy old man.


----------



## Lo-Tek

levon said:


> Why don't you go play WWII with Nathan, good chance you won't grow into a grumpy old man.


 
Thanks for your concern Levon; I appreciate the sentiment but unfortunately don't really enjoy that kind of thing. Maybe because I live in America I've grown tired of "war games". Luckily I still have music to cheer me. Buddy Holly and Chuck Berry can always lift my mood! Here's a fun war video we can all enjoy!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taPJ9WjOgqc"]War Pigs (Black Sabbath Cover) - Flaming Lips - - YouTube[/ame]

will this thread ever get locked? hahaha


----------

